# Personal Protection vs. Property Protection Dogs



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I believe there is usually a difference between a personal protection dog and a property protection dog. 

Do you agree and, if so, what differences exist? 

Thanks.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I asume Patrick that you mean the property protection dog is enclosed in a run/kennel or a dog that runs loose over the property?


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

Some dogs are owned to protect property while the owner is away. Some dogs are owned to protect the handler and their family. 

What differences exist between these types of dogs with regard to temperment, training, etc.?


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

I would imagine that the property protection dog would have to do things using a lot of his own initiative whereas the Personal protection dog would be working together with commands from the handler.
Seeing as I dont have any real life experince with either dog in this situation I will refrain from placing any nonsens here:lol: Cant wait though to see the reactions.


----------



## Patrick Murray (Mar 27, 2006)

I guess the term "guard dog" would be more appropriate over "property protection". 

In any event I am interested for those who have experience with both to compare and contrast these two types of dogs.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I've come to the conclusion that a dog that serves it's purpose as a ppd would naturally also guard the property. It's just the temperament of a certain kind of dog, also a huge pain in the butt to own,
AL


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I worked for a guard dog company for a while, and there is a difference in what we train. Sometimes according to contract we trained a dog one way, but for the most part the dogs are trained to attack anyone on the property. You would not want one of the dogs I worked with for "snake oil" dogs, as they pretty much just bite everything, bad guy, you, children, anything.

Pretty much worthless for the average homeowner.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Al Curbow said:


> I've come to the conclusion that a dog that serves it's purpose as a ppd would naturally also guard the property. It's just the temperament of a certain kind of dog, also a huge pain in the butt to own,
> AL


again, not necessarily. all three of my dogs who have bitten people in their careers were not very good protectors of my house. they all stayed in the dog run on the side of my house. my first dog would bark if another dog walked by. my second and current dog will only bark if people are being overly loud. i'm sure if i ever trained for it, they would do their job, but i really would rather not bother with it. i live on the end of a court-type street (no neighbor on one side). people walk by there all the time. i wouldn't want him "going off" on every person that walks by. if he did, he would wear a bark collar...


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Avrage property protection dog = Junkyard dog with a huge price tag. JMHO!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tim Martens said:


> again, not necessarily. all three of my dogs who have bitten people in their careers were not very good protectors of my house. ...


They are very different jobs, right? One dog is under direction and one is deciding on his own whether and how to escalate his response to a threat.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> They are very different jobs, right? One dog is under direction and one is deciding on his own whether and how to escalate his response to a threat.


pretty much. different types of aggression. territorial aggression. some of the best working PSD's i've seen couldn't give two shits if somebody gets next to the patrol car and some of the biggest shitter PSD's i've seen absolutely go off when someone gets remotely close to the car.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: some of the best working PSD's i've seen couldn't give two shits if somebody gets next to the patrol car and some of the biggest shitter PSD's i've seen absolutely go off when someone gets remotely close to the car.

I absolutley believe this across the board. This kind of insecurity is promoted by the ill informed.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I absolutley believe this across the board. This kind of insecurity is promoted by the ill informed.


Huh? I don't get the last sentence.


----------



## Tim Martens (Mar 27, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Huh? I don't get the last sentence.


he means that ignorant people believe that if their dog barks and ACTS all tough in the car, it makes them think their dog is tougher than it is or people encourage their dog to be aggressive in the car not knowing that it means NOTHING once the dog gets out of the car. i see this ALL THE TIME in my line of work. 

i hate when the dog barks in the car 90% of the time. it's why my dog wears the e-collar most of the time when in the car. the 10% of the time when i don't mind it or like it i give up because i don't want to deal with the 90% of the time...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

The kind of protection dog being discussed reminds me of the old "sentry" dog we trained back in the early 60's. Basically, a sentry dog had two functions; they could air scent really quite good (we called it scouting) and they could bite. By and large, they were nearly psychotic scenting machines. They'd take on anything and probably 8 out of 10 of them had to be choked off the bite. 

DFrost


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

sounds exactly like what the old DDR GSD were bred/trained to do on the border...


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

<<<<i see this ALL THE TIME in my line of work.>>>

I do as well. Drives me crazy. Some handlers like it. I tell them well if it doesn't bother you, you are the one that has to drive. I show them how to stop that nonsense if they want it stopped. They just get so possessive of their cars. I've single purpose labs that wouldn't harm anything that sound like they are going to tear the car apart. Very annoying to me.

DFrost


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Alot of handlers I know like their dogs to bark in the patrol cars, they drive thru bad neighborhoods and like that their dogs sound like a badass in the car.

The downside is that Florida is stinkin hot, the dogs wear themselves out in the car before they ever get to their work :roll: :lol:


----------

